# fur prices



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

from iowa, but wondering if anybody has sold or heard fur prices? for ia minn n.d. thanks


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

Two weeks ago we talked to a fur buyer in Downer, MN and let me sum it up in one word, 'sunofabich' :eyeroll: If I was you, treat trapping like hunting - chances are you're not going to make any money - Fox - 5$, **** - 5$ and big ones only - Mink- 5$ Beaver - 8 to 10 $ for the blankets...A sad day indeed. These prices were hides in the round so add a couple bucks for skinned hides and since I don't flesh and dry I didn't ask. Maybe now would be a good time to start since it isn't worth the gas to drive the hides anywhere. I wonder if I write our fearless leader President BaCrock Obama I can get a stimulus check or he can buy me a trapping outfitted Prius, just a thought.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I talked to a buyer earlier this week who was saying $3 on muskrats and $12-$14 on yotes if they had real nice pelts...both on the round.


----------

